# How do you store your copper fittings?



## Mega Smash

I'm looking for an alternative to a "parts box" type case. Namely, a cheaper alternative that doesn't break as easily. 

Mayo jars are too bulky, namely for the fittings I don't carry dozens of (caps)

An electrician friend of mine uses washer jugs with milk carton squares in them...

What do you use?


----------



## rocksteady

I have 2 of the #2 boxes in this pic. My copper fittings up to 1" are in about 60% of one of them.










A bit more expensive than mayonaise jars or milk cartons but I like them. 







Paul


----------



## Cal

Sears has good parachute bags . 1/2" & 3/4" work nice in them . Small amount of room taken up and easy to carry on a job.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

Five gallon pvc bucket:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz

I use these Stanley stackable parts organizer. I have one for each size fitting 1/2" through 1" Grainger has them.


----------



## SlickRick

Same for me SR. For copper and SB. Just the right size to stack in my side boxes.


----------



## TheMaster

SewerRatz said:


> I use these Stanley stackable parts organizer. I have one for each size fitting 1/2" through 1" Grainger has them.





slickrick said:


> Same for me SR. For copper and SB. Just the right size to stack in my side boxes.


 I use those too guys:thumbup:,they work great and they dont break easy. I've used and abused mine. I know you guys love yours:thumbsup:


----------



## Mega Smash

Thanks guys, that's the exact reply I was looking for. I have no problem springing for those stanley boxes - my only concern was how do they hold up over time, especially once the plastic gets nice and cold from sitting overnight.


----------



## UnclogNH

I keep very basic stock. Eveything else I store at the Local supply store.


----------



## TheMaster

Mega Smash said:


> Thanks guys, that's the exact reply I was looking for. I have no problem springing for those stanley boxes - my only concern was how do they hold up over time, especially once the plastic gets nice and cold from sitting overnight.


I cant speak what they will do in the cold because i live in a warm climate but its cold now..coldest its been in over 20 years. I have no issues with the quality of the box's. They have held up to me(200lbs) jumping on them and throwing water heaters on top of them. I have about 10 of them and none have broken. Infact I bought a couple spares because evrytime I find somthing worth a shiot they quit making it after a while. I hate that. Its the best thing I've found for smaller fittings and parts. I like them for several reason but really like the ability to grab the 3/4 copper fittings and take them all into a house at once. Saves alot of trips and keeps the fittings organized so you can find what your looking for and know what to restock at a glance.:thumbsup:


----------



## ironandfire

I couldn't find the link but something like these with a 5 gal. bucket. I also keep one of these around when I'm way outside of town.(wal-mart bags fit good)


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Dump them all in a bucket, 1/2 and 3/4 and hunt for the fittings I need. If I can't find it I dump it right in the back of the truck, grab n' go. Don't have time to be organized...


----------



## Optimus Primer

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Dump them all in a bucket, 1/2 and 3/4 and hunt for the fittings I need. If I can't find it I dump it right in the back of the truck, grab n' go. Don't have time to be organized...


Same.


----------



## SewerRatz

Mega Smash said:


> Thanks guys, that's the exact reply I was looking for. I have no problem springing for those stanley boxes - my only concern was how do they hold up over time, especially once the plastic gets nice and cold from sitting overnight.


I have been using mine for 4 years now. And it gets cold around here. never had one break yet. Sometimes when I do not ensure they are stacked on the shelf properly they have flown of my shelf before, never broke or popped open.


----------



## gear junkie

I also use the same stanley boxes as sewer rat. cost is about 16 at hd.


----------



## user4

Something similar to this, but with a fixed handle.










If I can find my camera I'll post a better pic later.


----------



## Plumber Jim

I use these. Not this brand but same thing. I had my own shelves made by a welder and store all my material in these bins. Works great.

http://www.americanvan.com/catalog/standard_dynamic_wrap.cfm?FamilyID=185


----------



## SewerRatz

Killertoiletspider said:


> Something similar to this, but with a fixed handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can find my camera I'll post a better pic later.


 Hodes use to sell one with a fixed handle and stackable. I tried to find it online but no luck. My brother has a few of them on his truck and is happy with them.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Plumber Jim said:


> I use these. Not this brand but same thing. I had my own shelves made by a welder and store all my material in these bins. Works great.
> 
> http://www.americanvan.com/catalog/standard_dynamic_wrap.cfm?FamilyID=185


 
I've been getting their magazine now for 8 years, and 8 years I keep sayin, "I'm going to buy something from them when I can afford it." :laughing:

Their product is really good, really expensive. Kinda like hopping onto the Snap-on mobile; it all looks good till the guy whips that book out and tells you the price. Ouchers.

I do have a significant amount of boxes/bins/cabinets I've accumulated over the years that are made by them. It'll last forever if well taken care of.


----------



## user4

SewerRatz said:


> Hodes use to sell one with a fixed handle and stackable. I tried to find it online but no luck. My brother has a few of them on his truck and is happy with them.


SG Supply sells them.


----------



## Plumbworker

powder coated steel fitting trays..


----------



## pauliplumber

ironandfire said:


> I couldn't find the link but something like these with a 5 gal. bucket. I also keep one of these around when I'm way outside of town.(wal-mart bags fit good)


Looks like the top pick could be a back up toliet seat as well.........:blink:


----------



## leak1

i use amer. van equipment, you only have to buy 1 time because it last forever. unorginized trucks & vans drive me crazy!!!!:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## drtyhands

These are common on the job.Each of the six compartments are organized enough for me.All I gotta do is throw it onto the cart with everything else and away we go.


----------



## Cal

drtyhands said:


> These are common on the job.Each of the six compartments are organized enough for me.All I gotta do is throw it onto the cart with everything else and away we go.


 Same with the parachute bags except NO fear of them tipping over or filling up with S**T


----------



## user4

I have 3 of these, one for ½", one for ¾", and one for 1", they don't tip easily and can be stacked on each other.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Surplus ammo boxes. Last forever.


----------



## rex

same as plumbworker but mine are a mess no organization what so ever


----------



## JK949

Plumbworker said:


> powder coated steel fitting trays..



Three of these. One for 1/2", 3/4" and 1"-2".


----------



## SewerRatz

Killertoiletspider said:


> SG Supply sells them.


I was at Marvs Allan J Coleman today he has a stack of them galvanized totes. Of course I forgot to ask him how much. I will ask him when i go back there Friday to return his ProPress tool.


----------

